# So what are you hearing for opening prices on fur for 07/08?



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

Please no personal spectualations.... Lets only go by reliable prices, like what the fur buyers are saying for prices and indicate in the round(whole), finsihed (streched) and if blue(nonprime) or white (prime) hides for the price. Also indicate if straight run price or XL and bigger price, and region of country

Please note, not all species can be trapped in some parts of the US, but non the less are listed as they are availble at fur auctions.

Muskrats

Nutria

Racoon

Skunk

Oppusumn

Mink

Weasel (ermine)

Beaver

Red Fox

Grey Fox

Coyote

Brush wolf

Timber Wolf

Fisher

Marten

Lynx

Bobcat


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

Southern MN prices as of today per a buyer that I know:

Over all, prices more like 2 years ago he said.

Rats $2-4. Opening expect $1.50-2 in the round. Maybe tops of $4 on stretched prime pelts. The buyer I talked too said has has yet to sell any of last years Rats that he bought for 5-8 each. Thus this years prices will be way off acorss the country as others are holding good quantities too

****. Open in the round 8-10 average for blues. Skinned add $2. Watch out the 1st 1/2 of Dec because if a warm weather nationally-the prices could tumble if bigger catch(result of warm weather). So sell by Dec 7th if warm nationally before the price goes south As they get prime, they could see mid teens in the round by Thanksgiving or later hides.

Red Fox up 25 tops streched

Coyote, same as fox.

Mink 15 tops for stretched males


----------



## Eguddal (Oct 8, 2007)

Your depressing me. At $2 a pelt its not even worth it. I was getting fired up about it after talking to someone who told me prices were 7-9. I'm deeply saddened


----------



## sodakhunter13 (Feb 2, 2007)

Do most places only take the pelts skinned or will they take the whole animal?


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

It varies from buyer to buyer, most do. Best to call ahead to check.

I used to have 5 freezers and would have them full by mid Nov. Back when rats were in todays money about $30 ea. (7-8 back then). Used to trap close to a 1000 the 1st week alone. Plus the 1 week before rat opener I ran a decent **** line, nothing unusual to have 150 of them that 1st week. A lot of guys bought new trucks on what we made, but they were $8K for a 4x4 Chevy 1/2 t in 1980, today that same truck is $32K. Every Tom, Dick, and Harry was trapping back then, lots of stolen traps and fur. :eyeroll: Lots of scoundrels. Greed for brings out the worst in some people.

A little history... Back in 1938 my Dad ran a trapline. Buck mink were $40 each. remember a journeyman trades man made 20 cents an hour back then, and worked 12 hr days, 6 days a week was normal, like our 40 hr work week now. So basically a buck mink was like 2 weeks wages. Guys that is like a $2000 mink in todays money.

I wish we could get even get paying the expenses prices now a days, like $75 Mink, $6 rats, $30 ****, $100 fox and $75 yotes and beaver. But I think that is wishful thinking for years to come...


----------



## Eguddal (Oct 8, 2007)

I just read a recent article in a hunting magazine that said the demand for furs was coming mostly from overseas. They also predicted the pricing to remain higer indefinately. I want to get fired up about trapping again, but if the market is going to yield $2 a rat....it;s just not worth it. I hope the article I read was correct and prices will continue at last years pace.


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

Time for an update, what are you guys hearing from the fur buyers now that the season has started?


----------



## LAtrapper (Feb 5, 2007)

anybody for region 4?

beavers are going for highs at $8. rats 1.50. XL ***** at $4. buck mink $9 with females about half of that. Cats about $20, those with the big spots might go for more. red fox $12 and greys $25. otter opening at $30 and we'll be lucky if they sell at all. coyotes not much interest at $6. thank god for our nutria's who are opening strong at 2.50.


----------



## dogdexter1 (Sep 6, 2007)

I sure hope you are wrong LAtrapper


----------



## LAtrapper (Feb 5, 2007)

check this month's issue of T&PC. they cover all the regions. and not i'm not joking. down here the money is in alligators.


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

LAtrapper is from south where the fur won't get as good as nd. That is why.


----------



## 308 (Jul 10, 2007)

A brush wolf is a eastern term for coyote :beer:


----------



## woodhunter93 (Nov 11, 2007)

hey guys im new to selling furs and what not. so does anybody know what the prices for alabama right now are going or where i could find out?


----------

